# Newbie here.



## hawkonevoodoo (Aug 3, 2006)

Hi.
First time here so be gentle. It looks like a place with lots of people with lots of answers.
I have been told that there is an Iraqi Mig-21 that is refered to as the F-14 killer, I know, stop laughing, but if any of you can confirm this with a link or a copy of data along with a picture I'd sure like to see it.
Now that you all have picked yourselves up off the floor from laughing, I'm serious. Thanks and I hope to be around for a longtime. Nice place you have here.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2006)

hawkonevoodoo said:


> Hi.
> First time here so be gentle. It looks like a place with lots of people with lots of answers.
> I have been told that there is an Iraqi Mig-21 that is refered to as the F-14 killer, I know, stop laughing, but if any of you can confirm this with a link or a copy of data along with a picture I'd sure like to see it.
> Now that you all have picked yourselves up off the floor from laughing, I'm serious. Thanks and I hope to be around for a longtime. Nice place you have here.


Don't laugh too hard - go to this site and read about the Iran/ Iraq War. Mig-21s shot down F-14s and F-5s shot down Mig-25s....

Arabian Peninsula Persian Gulf Database


----------



## hawkonevoodoo (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks for the link but can you be more specific, there are so many articles and links on that site that I'll never find.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 3, 2006)

Oh Jesus....

Its called research... Spend the time and learn something rather than just having people through answers in ur face...

Ull be a better and more intelligent man if u do some of ur own research...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2006)

hawkonevoodoo said:


> Thanks for the link but can you be more specific, there are so many articles and links on that site that I'll never find.


Scroll down the page, read the links and click, it's that simple! 



lesofprimus said:


> Oh Jesus....
> 
> Its called research... Spend the time and learn something rather than just having people through answers in ur face...
> 
> Ull be a better and more intelligent man if u do some of ur own research...


Yep - I had a cousin tell me once - "I give you books, you eat the covers!"


----------



## hawkonevoodoo (Aug 3, 2006)

lesofprimus said:


> Oh Jesus....
> 
> Its called research... Spend the time and learn something rather than just having people through answers in ur face...
> 
> Ull be a better and more intelligent man if u do some of ur own research...


I guess I was wrong when I thought this was going to be a nice place. With pissy attitudes like this I'm surprised anybody bothers asking any questions. For your information, I have done a ton of research and couldn't find anything so I sought some help but I sure picked the wrong place to it, especially from an A hole like you. Don't worry, I won't stick around here to bother you again.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 3, 2006)

hawkonevoodoo said:


> I guess I was wrong when I thought this was going to be a nice place. With pissy attitudes like this I'm surprised anybody bothers asking any questions. For your information, I have done a ton of research and couldn't find anything so I sought some help but I sure picked the wrong place to it, especially from an A hole like you. Don't worry, I won't stick around here to bother you again.


AND DON'T LET THE DOOR HIT YOU IN THE @SS ON THE WAY OUT NUMBNUTS (OR SHOULD I SAY #16)!!!!


----------



## Hunter368 (Aug 3, 2006)

Nah nah nah nah. Nah nah nah nah. Hey hey hey. Good bye!!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2006)

Ugh, if your skin is going to be that thin, you better just turn off your computer now and return it where you bought it. Sheesh!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 4, 2006)

Hes gone guys. 3 post wonder, dont waist your keyboard on him.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

so, i take it that is annother one for les as he made the post that really set him off  that's gotta be the easiest kill yet


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 4, 2006)

He's banned.... #16 on the board....


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> sthat's gotta be the easiest kill yet


Yep, don't think I have seen any easier normally takes a bit longer than that...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2006)

He was flying straight and level with a bandit on his six. Some just get splashed with no effort...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 4, 2006)

although that yellow area where the next four kills will go is looking awfully odd, let's hope they're filled quickly


----------



## Nonskimmer (Aug 4, 2006)

Hunter368 said:


> Nah nah nah nah. Nah nah nah nah. Hey hey hey. Good bye!!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 4, 2006)

the lancaster kicks *** said:


> although that yellow area where the next four kills will go is looking awfully odd, let's hope they're filled quickly


Agreed, it doesn't look great. Les maybe you could make it transparent so it matches the background of the forum.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2006)

I dont seem to have the ability to make it transparent, and I agree, the color is fugly...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2006)

Here you go, Dan, saved in a gif transparency.


----------



## Wildcat (Aug 5, 2006)

another one bites the dust....


----------



## Bullockracing (Aug 5, 2006)

Wow, you all are rough...

Still sad to see some people have such thin skin...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 5, 2006)

Well you know what bothered me about this nitwit?? - I tried to help him and then he says the link was too long and he'll never find what he was looking for. If the Lazy @ss just scrolled down the page he would of found everything he needed and them some and you know if he even came back and told me he couldn't find the info I might of posted it for him. I'm sorry they guy is a piss-ant and probably has a large percentage of excrement matter for brain tissue...


----------



## evangilder (Aug 5, 2006)

Agreed, too lazy to look for it. Some of us have dug for days and days across the web and numerous libraries to find answers. Then some noob wants it all handed to him on a silver platter.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 5, 2006)

You are the weakest link.....Good Bye!


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Aug 5, 2006)

evangilder said:


> Agreed, too lazy to look for it. Some of us have dug for days and days across the web and numerous libraries to find answers. Then some noob wants it all handed to him on a silver platter.



you're right; we should get out more.......


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 5, 2006)

Thanks for getting that set up Eric...

Yea, that kid annoyed me with the whole "theres too much to read, whats the answer???"


----------

